# CBE 3D Elite or Quad Lite 3D???



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

never shot the elite, always used QL 3D


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

How do you like the Quad Lite?


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Funny, i looked at these 2 sites today and even did a split screen to determine the differences. Still had to tell. Will be following this to see people response.


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

I've done the same thing. Can't tell any difference.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

The elite has clicks in the elevation adjustment and comes with the 3rd axis piece. The QL can be purchased with or without clicks in the elevation adjustment, but the 3rd axis block has to be purchased seperately for about $35. The QL has more adjustability as far as where you can position the elevation bar in reference to the extension bar, But i have found that I havent had the need for the extra positioning options on the QL with any of my 3d set ups. The elite also has a scale etched into one side of the elevation bar equipped with its own pointer, so if for any reason your sight tape where to get messed up or fall off you could use the etched scale on the other side of the sight bar for a reference.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

cbe is the best in mho


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The scale is for using the sight programs to make tapes and or for using the scale as your marks from a printed sight card. In all honesty that's the only benefit of the Elite. I have two Quad Lites one with clicks that I use for field and without that I use for everything :wink: neither of them has the third axis attachment and in the three years I have been using them I haven't needed it. 

But I do miss not being able to use the scale for my marks like I used to. If I had needed another sight or was going to buy another one if I didn't already have two I would buy the Elite just for the scale. BUT I shoot field mostly for 3D I wouldn't really bother with the extra money just for the scale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

I was faced with the same decission last year. After all was said and done I went ahead and got the Elite. I liked the etched sight scale, and the 3rd axis was a bonus. As far as the sight goes, rock solid, spot on, and well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

I had the Elite and I did not like the amount of turns it took to change yardages for Field events. Other than that it was a great sight.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Tag


----------

